# Queenie the shire



## Devonshire dumpling (14 June 2011)

is really agitated, jumping around and flattening her ears, i think this is it!!


lol
http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2011/06/10/watch-queenie-foal-live-now


----------



## benson21 (14 June 2011)

She is definately restless!  God I think this is gonna be a late night for me!


----------



## MissChaos (14 June 2011)

Eeeeeek, look at her wiggling around!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 June 2011)

She just looked at her belly too!!


----------



## darkhorse123 (14 June 2011)

MissChaos said:



			Eeeeeek, look at her wiggling around!!
		
Click to expand...

yep think vets with her


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 June 2011)

Ahhh some bloke just checked her too!  Sure this is it!


----------



## Kadastorm (14 June 2011)

awww. cuuuute.
i could just go to work late tomorrow, couldnt i?


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 June 2011)

Kadastorm said:



			awww. cuuuute.
i could just go to work late tomorrow, couldnt i? 

Click to expand...

You have to!!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 June 2011)

Am I watching stock footage? Looks like she is just standing in the corner?


----------



## jodie3 (14 June 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Am I watching stock footage? Looks like she is just standing in the corner?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too!

I had just looked at the webcam and thought she was looking quite peaceful then came back to HHO and found this thread saying how restless she is.

If they used AI they must know her due date?


----------



## Vizslak (14 June 2011)

she defo looks to have dropped a bit from last night. Fingers crossed its tonight, and nice and early too!


----------



## Kadastorm (14 June 2011)

yeah she has certainly dropped a bit. 
but now she has gone back to standing in the corner. 
do we think she will?


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2011)

According to Twitter, they think she'll go in 1-2 weeks  http://twitter.com/#!/MyFarmNT


----------



## Kadastorm (14 June 2011)

dibbin said:



			According to Twitter, they think she'll go in 1-2 weeks  http://twitter.com/#!/MyFarmNT

Click to expand...

Blimey.
oh well, bed time for me then soon.


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2011)

Yup ... I sat up til stupid o clock this morning, and now feel somewhat cheated lol.


----------



## Megibo (14 June 2011)

oh dammit, i got excited but she was just looking for a comfy spot to lay down!


----------



## Kadastorm (14 June 2011)

haha. she keeps doing things to keep us watching, she's just having us on. 
Gonna have a nice snooze now by the looks of it. 
i need my bed.


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2011)

She was the same last night, kept swishing her tail, walking round the box and generally looking pissed off ... then going to sleep.


----------



## flirtygerty (10 July 2011)

Apparently she is not due till 15th July, but is expected to foal early, she could be unsettled due to the warm weather, with her history they are keeping a close watch on her
In my experience of watching her,if she is in her corner, she is good for another night


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Anyone else watching tonight? She seems v. uncomfortable...


----------



## JosieB (12 July 2011)

Looks like Queenie will be foaling tonight going by this message posted about an hour ago...


MyFarmMyFarmNT
MyFarmNT #Queenie our pregnant shire horse will finally give birth live on #MyFarm webcam tonight in the next 2-3 hours!! http://t.co/XppmkEe -Emma 39 minutes ago · reply · retweet · favorite


----------



## Sambo (12 July 2011)

Did she have it???


----------



## tinap (12 July 2011)

I had a look an hour ago & there was no foal!


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Now very tired after staying up all night watching her!
They think it's going to happen very soon, bringing her in for most of the day I think.


----------



## china (12 July 2011)

All i can see is an empty stable ;-)


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

She looks extremely unsettled at the moment ...... is it soon!!!!


----------



## bedbug (12 July 2011)

She looks very restless to me and does keep turning around to look at her tum/bum and pawing the ground...Don't know much about mares giving birth but it would seem to indicate something is going on???


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Definitely thinks it's happening tonight... and not too far away by the looks of things! Fingers crossed it goes okay.


----------



## Vizslak (12 July 2011)

tonight for sure, shes very uncomfy now, looks like soon!


----------



## Vizslak (12 July 2011)

shes pushing!


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Ooooo poor girl really looks uncomfortable


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

She looks so tired already, bless her


----------



## Kadastorm (12 July 2011)

definately got to be tonight! Bless her she is huge. 

Woooo.

im not going to bed, even though i have work in the morning


----------



## JosieB (12 July 2011)

looks like its all go now, good luck queenie


----------



## Liviaa'x (12 July 2011)

Vizslak said:



			shes pushing!
		
Click to expand...



I thought that too! Even though I know nothing abouts mares in foal lol!


ITS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 July 2011)

Something is there


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Is that a foal I see?


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

I can see something!!!!


----------



## JosieB (12 July 2011)

bloody advert when its all happening grrr


----------



## china (12 July 2011)

im no expert but with all this pushing i would have expected to see more by now....


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 July 2011)

She is really struggling though


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Come on queen!!!


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Poor Queenie, she looks so exhausted already!


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Queenie I mean ..... Grr predictive texting!


----------



## Liviaa'x (12 July 2011)

She's whacked bless her!

I'm closing my eyes everytime she rolls on her side incase she hits her head!


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

Someone is there now


----------



## noodle_ (12 July 2011)

foal


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Foal's out!


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

Is it ok??


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 July 2011)

I don't think the foal is alive


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

Come on foalie!


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

It's not moving


----------



## noodle_ (12 July 2011)

oh no


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

Oh she's trying to give it mouth to mouth isn't she?


----------



## HappyHorses:) (12 July 2011)

Still not moving


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

Is it ok?


----------



## china (12 July 2011)

not looking good :-(


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Doesn't look too good


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 July 2011)

This is heartbreaking to watch, I needed cheering up tonight


----------



## noodle_ (12 July 2011)

where they taking it./what doing?

poor mare


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

Oh god, how heartbreaking  
Queenie's little face, she's so confused


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (12 July 2011)

How heartbreaking


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

i don't like this.  She's just been blowing up it's nose and now they've dragged the foal out of view..


----------



## Pipkin (12 July 2011)

Am actually in tears, poor girl!


----------



## bumper (12 July 2011)

I'm in tears!


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Poor queenie she's calling out .....


----------



## HappyHorses:) (12 July 2011)

They have moved the foal out of sight. Didn't look good.


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

I'd imagine they just want to take it out of camera shot for the moment.


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

Oh no!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 July 2011)

God this is so heartbreaking to watch, poor Queenie it dosnt look good.


----------



## ZarasMum (12 July 2011)

Oh no ...


----------



## flashmans (12 July 2011)

I think Queenie is licking it... really hope it's okay...


----------



## Vizslak (12 July 2011)

that was very uncomfy viewing I was getting panicy as she was presenting and pushing without progress or any assistance for so long. I'm in tears too


----------



## Kadastorm (12 July 2011)

Very sad, poor girl looks confused. Lets hope it pulls through...


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

I don't think I want to watch anymore


----------



## Liviaa'x (12 July 2011)

noodle_ said:



			where they taking it./what doing?

poor mare 

Click to expand...

I think they're taking it out of the sight of the camera? & maybe so Queenie doesn't stand on her/him? :S

Poor Queenie, i'm sat here welling up!


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

Is it in front of her, is she cleaning it?


----------



## Pampered Ponies (12 July 2011)

Looking at it now have they put the foal back?  Going on the fact she looks like she's got her head down and licking - I hope so.

Come on foal.........


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

Yeah they've just put it to the side, it's still in the box with Queenie, poor girl and everyone at MyFarm


----------



## tinap (12 July 2011)

Looks like she's cleaning it, hope its ok, but didn't look good


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 July 2011)

Vislak I thought the same too, struggling for too long


----------



## Kadastorm (12 July 2011)

Well, they have obviously moved it out of camera shot and Queenie is licking so hopefully she may be able to stimulate it.


----------



## B_2_B (12 July 2011)

She has lost 2 foals before, so it wouldn't be the first time for poor Queenie


----------



## vikkibeth (12 July 2011)

Poor queenie, am normally a hardened person but am in floods ....


----------



## china (12 July 2011)

hope its ok. Looking at queenies history she has lost her last two foals.


----------



## JosieB (12 July 2011)

If i remember rightly queenie had a deformed foal which had to be pts and also a dead foal, lets hope they have worked a miracle with this one.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (12 July 2011)

Have got everything crossed that the foal makes it


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

Poor, poor Queenie :'(


----------



## bedbug (12 July 2011)

It doesn't look good..so sad...poor Queenie you can tell she doesn't understand.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

Pigging adverts grrrr


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

I hate watching her cry out when they took the foal to the side!


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

She just wants it to get up


----------



## noodle_ (13 July 2011)

flipping ads


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

I think that was a sad hug...


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

It's heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 July 2011)

I have a horrible feeling they have just left the foal with her for her to accept it is dead, I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

B_2_B said:



			She just wants it to get up 

Click to expand...

Sadly don't think it's going to


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

That hug looked so sad


----------



## Vizslak (13 July 2011)

I think so too MM


----------



## Kadastorm (13 July 2011)

from what i just saw, the girl got up wiping tears and left so i think that its too late  Poor Queenie.


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

No, they just left her I think 
I think we will just have to leave poor Queenie to say goodbye


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 July 2011)

Poor poor Queenie this is so sad.


----------



## Pipkin (13 July 2011)

The woman was just crying and wiping tears so sadly i think thats it!
Quite possibly most horrendous thing I`ve watched  Poor poor queenie, I really hope they leave it at that and dont try and breed from her again, 3 foals lost, the poor horse!


----------



## bumper (13 July 2011)

That hug looked so sad. Gawd.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 July 2011)

I agree with you there, sometimes we should listen when nature is trying to tell us something.


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			I have a horrible feeling they have just left the foal with her for her to accept it is dead, I really hope I am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think you could be right.

This is awful.  She's desperately trying to get the little one up.

That poor horse!


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

I hope they don't, but I don't think we can ignore the fact she did have 2 healthy foals first, and the deformed foal could have happened to any mare!
I doubt they took the decision lightly, and I very much doubt they'd put Queenie or themselves through it again


----------



## HappyHorses:) (13 July 2011)

I also agree Ayla. Sometimes things just aren't ment to be


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

She's still trying so hard to get baby up


----------



## JosieB (13 July 2011)

It is so sad to see her licking away .. i wonder if they will find her some little mite to foster.


----------



## china (13 July 2011)

judging by a comment on there site the foal has died. so upsetting. I thought it was odd they were sure she was iminent (sp) last night and nothing happened untill lights went out 2nite.


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

Surely they're going to switch the camera off soon.

Will they make an announcement do you think?


----------



## caitlineloise (13 July 2011)

Poor girl. So upsetting


----------



## AbFab (13 July 2011)

H&C have just put out a facebook message.  Devastating


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

I can't find anything to say it's dead - is there a link please?


----------



## AbFab (13 July 2011)

Message from H&C's facebook:

All, Queenie has foaled but sadly things are not looking good for the foal. Consequently, we have removed our version of the live stream for now and are awaiting official news from MyFarm. If you wish to continue watching, you can do so on MyFarm's website but we promise to update you with the official news from MyFarm as soon as we have it.


----------



## aj18 (13 July 2011)

"Horse and Country TV
All, Queenie has foaled but sadly things are not looking good for the foal. Consequently, we have removed our version of the live stream for now and are awaiting official news from MyFarm. If you wish to continue watching, you can do so on MyFarm's website but we promise to update you with the official news from MyFarm as soon as we have it."

from their fb page


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

Wish they would let us know for definite what is going on. Just saying its not looking good isn't telling us anything we don't already know  



Got everything crossed against the odds that the foal does make it


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

Think Queenie's giving up


----------



## Fantasy_World (13 July 2011)

That really was sad to watch and in hindsight perhaps a c-section may have helped them both. I didn't see all the labour but in the bits that I did see the mare looked exhausted and looked to be struggling. It took ages for the foal to crown and then when it did it was a long while before the whole foal was out and the mare seemed to tired to try and get up and help to get it breathing.
I have no idea if the foal was born dead or died as a result of the labour as the mare did seem to be straining a lot with no positive effect.
I would imagine that they may do a post mortem to find out what went wrong? 
Either way that was upsetting to watch that mare both exhausted and then distressed in the aftermath.
I think regardless of the Shire being a dying breed and efforts needed to help preserve the species, this mare should really now be left in peace.
The fact that she has now lost 3 foals on the trot would make me think that nature is trying to say something. Regardless of the fact that she had 2 live ones before. My mare who was an ex broodmare before I had her also had the same 2 live and 3 dead. She may be older than Queenie and in better health now than when I first had her ( more like a rescue case) but that still wouldn't make me think of putting her in foal. Enough is enough with my mare and she has no doubt endured the same behaviour as Queenie has after losing foals and the confusion about why the foal didn't rise etc There is no way I would put my mare through that experience again and I do think that in the case of Queenie then she should be allowed to retire from the breeding programme. 
Poor mare


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

Doesn't bear thinking about what's going through her mind, she must be so confused and distressed.


----------



## Vizslak (13 July 2011)

why on earth have they put another in next to her? Its just made her more agitated


----------



## Pipkin (13 July 2011)

Poor girl look devastated


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

Yes I noticed that.  Was it there earlier or have they just put it in?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

Poor Queenie


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

Vizslak said:



			why on earth have they put another in next to her? Its just made her more agitated
		
Click to expand...

It's been there all along.


----------



## Vizslak (13 July 2011)

really? I have never seen it hang over the door before!


----------



## Fantasy_World (13 July 2011)

I thought I could see another horse behind and it certainly hasn't helped judging by the swinging around and flat back ears. For one moment I did consider pain or colic with her doing that but then thought she is trying to protect her dead foal from another horse. How sad


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

I have a horrible feeling that the foal was stillborn, just because they seemed so confident of her foaling yesterday and her taking until now to give birth, but we might never know.

But I do think we need to remember we can only see so much, maybe they should have been in there earlier, but nobody's perfect and they were clearly devastated 

I don't think updating the internet will be their immediate priority atm either...


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

Poor thing needs a foster foal, she's lost too many


----------



## sakura (13 July 2011)

that was tragic to watch  poor Queenie xxx


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

Yeah that horse has always been there, they might take it away if Queenie doesn't want it there.


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

B_2_B said:



			But I do think we need to remember we can only see so much, maybe they should have been in there earlier, but nobody's perfect and they were clearly devastated 

I don't think updating the internet will be their immediate priority atm either...
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

B_2_B said:



			I don't think updating the internet will be their immediate priority atm either...
		
Click to expand...



I know  Was just wishing


----------



## Vizslak (13 July 2011)

definately, they may have had a reason for steering clear until later as well. We dont know.


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

B_2_B said:



			Yeah that horse has always been there, they might take it away if Queenie doesn't want it there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I also don't think any of the distress is over the other horse just what the poor girls just gone through poor thing


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

vikkibeth said:



			Poor thing needs a foster foal, she's lost too many
		
Click to expand...

Yes, really hope they can get her a foster.


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

flashmans said:



			Yes, really hope they can get her a foster.
		
Click to expand...

There must be one out there for her, only way this could have a vague happy ending for her


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

That would be lovely if they could, there's a lot of people aware of her so I'm sure if there are any suitable they will know pretty quickly


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

Just updated twitter - the foal has indeed passed away


----------



## JosieB (13 July 2011)

MyFarmNT MyFarm 
Sad news - Queenie's foal's sadly passed away. Update being added to the website right now #myfarm http://bit.ly/nnqdYv
1 minute ago


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

B_2_B said:



			That would be lovely if they could, there's a lot of people aware of her so I'm sure if there are any suitable they will know pretty quickly 

Click to expand...

Quick appeal.......


----------



## YorksG (13 July 2011)

I actually hope that they can't get her a foster foal tbh, as if the foal were going to be big enough to suckle from her, then another shire mare will have died


----------



## Kellys Heroes (13 July 2011)

Just saw a few minutes before they went off air.
Is that the foal she's still trying to get up? 
Heartbreaking viewing  poor girl
R.I.P foalie
K x


----------



## JosieB (13 July 2011)

Not necessarily so, a shire fostered a Lustino a while ago, so long as its a fair sized foal it will do ok.


----------



## Kadastorm (13 July 2011)

As many of you will have seen this evening, Queenie went into much anticipated labour. At 11.45pm she gave birth to a beautiful filly foal. Although she had a perceptible heartbeat when she was born she was not breathing. Emma, tried hard and long to get her to breathe with the help of Farmer Morris. Throughout this period a vet was on the phone talking the team through procedures. None of our efforts could save her and she peacefully slipped away a few minutes after her birth.
As you can imagine, we are all devastated by this awful and unexpected outcome. Although watchers of the foaling tonight will have seen the true grim realities of animal husbandry this in no way belittles the personal sense of tragedy and loss we are all feeling. The sense of bitter disappointment is tempered only with the fact that the filly foal did not suffer at all.
We hope you will understand that we are no longer having the webcam in Queenie&#8217;s stable. 
.....

Posted on the website just now as the cam went off air.

Rest in Peace little foaly and love to Queenie


----------



## HappyHorses:) (13 July 2011)

Camera is off. Poor Queenie. My heart goes out to her and all the staff.


----------



## Potato! (13 July 2011)

Taken from their website


As many of you will have seen this evening, Queenie went into much anticipated labour. At 11.45pm she gave birth to a beautiful filly foal. Although she had a perceptible heartbeat when she was born she was not breathing. Emma, tried hard and long to get her to breathe with the help of Farmer Morris. Throughout this period a vet was on the phone talking the team through procedures. None of our efforts could save her and she peacefully slipped away a few minutes after her birth.

As you can imagine, we are all devastated by this awful and unexpected outcome. Although watchers of the foaling tonight will have seen the true grim realities of animal husbandry this in no way belittles the personal sense of tragedy and loss we are all feeling. The sense of bitter disappointment is tempered only with the fact that the filly foal did not suffer at all.

We hope you will understand that we are no longer having the webcam in Queenies stable.


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

Kadastorm said:



			As many of you will have seen this evening, Queenie went into much anticipated labour. At 11.45pm she gave birth to a beautiful filly foal. Although she had a perceptible heartbeat when she was born she was not breathing. Emma, tried hard and long to get her to breathe with the help of Farmer Morris. Throughout this period a vet was on the phone talking the team through procedures. None of our efforts could save her and she peacefully slipped away a few minutes after her birth.
As you can imagine, we are all devastated by this awful and unexpected outcome. Although watchers of the foaling tonight will have seen the true grim realities of animal husbandry this in no way belittles the personal sense of tragedy and loss we are all feeling. The sense of bitter disappointment is tempered only with the fact that the filly foal did not suffer at all.
We hope you will understand that we are no longer having the webcam in Queenies stable. 
.....

Posted on the website just now as the cam went off air.

Rest in Peace little foaly and love to Queenie
		
Click to expand...


I'm so very sorry, that was heartbreaking to watch.  Awful for all involved. xx


----------



## vikkibeth (13 July 2011)

My heart goes out to all involved.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 July 2011)

mymare said:



			I'm so very sorry, that was heartbreaking to watch.  Awful for all involved. xx
		
Click to expand...




That sums it up perfectly for me. We are all upset for Queenie and all at the farm but its nothing to the heartbreak they are going through 


R.I.P Pretty foal


----------



## bumper (13 July 2011)

So sad.


----------



## B_2_B (13 July 2011)

Oh what a heartbreaking and emotively written paragraph 

RIP little filly, sleep well xx


----------



## aj18 (13 July 2011)

such a shame! devastating that she made it through pregnancy and gave birth to a live foal & it just didn't make it. poor queenie, so heartbreaking to watch, rip beautiful filly! <3


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (13 July 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MrsElle (13 July 2011)

I was in tears when I read this post.  I watched Queenie until I fell asleep last night and expected to see her with a foal this morning.  I am glad I didn't see it now, it sounds quite distressing.

Hopefully poor Queenie will be retired as a brood mare now


----------



## bedbug (13 July 2011)

Agree with many of the other posts on here...My heart goes out to all those involved who must be feeling devastated but especially Queenie.

The Shire is an endangered breed but hope comes from many of the wonderful places who breed the shires.  I was fortunate enough to be able to go to the Shire horse Centre in Cheshire earlier this year where they had many foals and that gives me hope that these beautiful gentle giants will be with us for many many more years.

Incidently they did have a TB mare there acting as a foster mum to one of their foals.  Foal was nearly as big as foster mum but they both managed fine and you couldn't help but smile...so maybe their is a foal out there who has tragically lost their mum and we could have a happier ending


----------



## flashmans (13 July 2011)

I'm glad Queenie is doing okay today - was absolutely heartbreaking last night.

They are sending her back to the stallion in three weeks to try to get her covered again. As a few other people have said I really think that enough is enough now for poor Queenie breeding wise.
What do other people think?

RIP little filly x


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 July 2011)

I am not an expert in breeding horses, but am pretty experienced in breeding dogs.  If a bitch had problems over 3 litters I would not be mating her again, but of course do not know all the circumstances with Queenie.  My thoughts to her owners, such a sad loss.


----------



## Vizslak (13 July 2011)

Just read that too flashmans, and feel a little sad about it tbh. Also that they are looking to dry up Queenies milk rather than find a foster foal. Seems a little harsh on Queenie, and a shame for any foals out there with no mum that could thrive with Queenie instead. But their decision I guess.


----------



## azouria (13 July 2011)

Looks like they're going to try and put in foal again, poor girl.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/308666.html

edit: just noticed it's been mentioned already. Such a shame though, you'd think after three times, enough's enough.


----------



## Pipkin (13 July 2011)

flashmans said:



			I'm glad Queenie is doing okay today - was absolutely heartbreaking last night.

They are sending her back to the stallion in three weeks to try to get her covered again. As a few other people have said I really think that enough is enough now for poor Queenie breeding wise.
What do other people think?

RIP little filly x
		
Click to expand...

They need their heads read!!! They should NOT be putting her through this again she`s been through enough!

Last night would have gone a whole lot differently if she was my mare!


----------



## LaurenBay (13 July 2011)

Poor Queenie  

I really do hope they see sense and not have her coverd any more. This poor more has sufferd enough. Some things are not meant to be.

As for the foster, I really hope she could. When I was at a stud, we had a fell and a TB both in foal. The TB foaled first but unfourtantly she died giving birth. We wasn't sure if the little foal would make it through the night, so he was put in with the fell mare. She let him suckle from her and made it through the night. The next day the Fell foaled and gave birth to a lovely little colt. We were worried that she would reject her own foal but she didn't. She nursed both until they were both weaned.


----------



## Beausmate (13 July 2011)

I emailed Wimpole earlier to mention the possibility of using Queenie as a foster mum. Gave them a number for the NFB too.

I'm not on Facebook or Twitter or anything else like that, so I didn't know how else to get in touch.  Hope my message gets through to the right people somehow.

Of the horses I've dealt with (TBs) mostly, it seems Shires aren't great foalers.  Is this maybe due to them being a relatively narrow horse for their size having huge foals?  Think that Queenie's foal was maybe too big to come out easily, and the stress was too much for her?
If that's the case there's a fair chance it will happen again, especially as the more foals a mare has, the bigger they seem to get.  I wouldn't put her back in foal again, it's not fair.


----------



## millhouse (13 July 2011)

Poor Queenie.  It is so so sad.  Rest in peace little filly.


----------



## china (13 July 2011)

Beausmate said:



			I emailed Wimpole earlier to mention the possibility of using Queenie as a foster mum. Gave them a number for the NFB too.

I'm not on Facebook or Twitter or anything else like that, so I didn't know how else to get in touch.  Hope my message gets through to the right people somehow.

Of the horses I've dealt with (TBs) mostly, it seems Shires aren't great foalers.  Is this maybe due to them being a relatively narrow horse for their size having huge foals?  Think that Queenie's foal was maybe too big to come out easily, and the stress was too much for her?
If that's the case there's a fair chance it will happen again, especially as the more foals a mare has, the bigger they seem to get.  I wouldn't put her back in foal again, it's not fair.
		
Click to expand...

Will she be offered to the foaling bank for an orphan foal? No, she will not. This is Farm Manager Richard Morris' decision after much consideration for Queenie, Emma, her existing work load and the other horses we have in our care. We have done this in the past and it is a huge commitment that at this time we just are unable to commit to.


----------



## muddygreymare (13 July 2011)

Poor Queenie  RIP Little foalie  <3


----------



## benson21 (14 July 2011)

Hadnt realised this had happened until I opened up The Daily Mirror this morning.  So so sad.


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 July 2011)

I havent been following this closely but there was a little clip on our local news (East Anglia) last night, If I heard correctly they said they had done a pm on the foal and it seems the placenta came away too soon and the foal drowned during foaling.  Im not sure how comfortable I am with web cams et al following things like this?  Im sure, like most of us on H&H, I understand these things happen sadly, things do not always go to plan and we have to deal with whatever gets thrown at us, but to open up to a huge audience some of whom are not best placed to deal with it?  Not sure, just my opinion mind and still feel very upset for Queenie and all the staff.


----------



## Fantasy_World (14 July 2011)

The decision about not allowing Queenie to become a foster mum seems very bizarre. Don't have the time eh? No but they have the time to try and put the poor mare in foal again.
Nevermind that she has lost 3 foals now and had to not only suffer the strains of pregnancy and birth, but also the stress and grieving of 3 dead foals!
I am really quite angry about this to be honest.
Yes the Shires may be now becoming a rare breed but that does not excuse the bad judgement of trying to put a mare in foal that has now lost 3 of them. Please tell me where is the sense in that?
It was quite apparent in the webcam coverage (I watched it) that she was struggling. She was struggling to push. You could see her trying to gain some leverage from the floor to help her to push but her legs kept slipping. A mare that was really having difficulties in trying to deliver that foal. No wonder the poor little filly died. It would be interesting to see what the post mortem result was if they had one done?
So they are allowing Queenie's milk to dry up instead of doing what may be in HER best interests and allowing her to be a mum again following the death of 3 of her babies.
They are removing that option from her and also the chance that something positive would have come from this tragedy. Queenie could have embraced another foal as if it were her own and given another foal that had lost its mum the opportunity of a 'natural' upbringing with another horse rather than human. 
To add to this they are now going to try and put her in foal yet again meaning that those images that we saw of a mare straining and pushing and looking exhausted could be repeated. Not to mention the images of her crying out in distress for a dead foal. Licking it and trying to nudge life into the little one. The ears flat back and placing herself between another horse in the background and her dead foal and trying to protect it when all chance had gone.
Not only does this upset me it also makes me angry.
Why would anyone choose to put a living breathing animal through all this again is beyond me. 
I don't mince words when I am dammed annoyed and I haven't done so now.
To try and breed from that mare again is not only foolhardy but cruel and morally unacceptable as well !


----------



## whisp&willow (14 July 2011)

ive only just caught up on this thread-  i hadnt heard of queenie.  i am glad i didnt see this foaling... what a shame. 

poor mare-  although having lost the last two foals i think it was an irresponsible decision to put her in foal again.  now to read that they are putting her straight back to stud in her foaling heat by the sound of it, has made me shudder.

nature knows best.  i feel sorry for this poor mare-  bereft of three foals, and now being set up for another.  

i also think its incredibly selfish to put her through pregnancy and another potential loss of a foal at the end of the day.  not to mention a waste of a perfectly good foster mare.  

why do people ignore what nature is trying to tell them?? the mind boggles.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (14 July 2011)

What a shame  :-(


----------



## rambling (14 July 2011)

I seem to remember that they said she was AI'd the last time am I right ? 
They are saying the reason they are breeding is because Shires are scarce but IMHO there is not a lot of point in keeping her genes because she has such a bad foaling record , poor poor pet.
 Maybe they could AI her and implant the embryos in a surrogate mare , if they did a few it might  indicate where the problem lies. Are the foals somehow less viable than normal or is Queenie not up to the job of carrying and giving birth ? 

 Am I right in thinking that My Farm is a National Trust concern ? If enough people feel strongly that she shouldn't be put through that again I'm sure they wont if they thought enough people would withdraw their subs and make a fuss.


----------



## bumblelion (14 July 2011)

Cazee34 said:



			The decision about not allowing Queenie to become a foster mum seems very bizarre. Don't have the time eh? No but they have the time to try and put the poor mare in foal again.
Nevermind that she has lost 3 foals now and had to not only suffer the strains of pregnancy and birth, but also the stress and grieving of 3 dead foals!
I am really quite angry about this to be honest.
Yes the Shires may be now becoming a rare breed but that does not excuse the bad judgement of trying to put a mare in foal that has now lost 3 of them. Please tell me where is the sense in that?
It was quite apparent in the webcam coverage (I watched it) that she was struggling. She was struggling to push. You could see her trying to gain some leverage from the floor to help her to push but her legs kept slipping. A mare that was really having difficulties in trying to deliver that foal. No wonder the poor little filly died. It would be interesting to see what the post mortem result was if they had one done?
So they are allowing Queenie's milk to dry up instead of doing what may be in HER best interests and allowing her to be a mum again following the death of 3 of her babies.
They are removing that option from her and also the chance that something positive would have come from this tragedy. Queenie could have embraced another foal as if it were her own and given another foal that had lost its mum the opportunity of a 'natural' upbringing with another horse rather than human. 
To add to this they are now going to try and put her in foal yet again meaning that those images that we saw of a mare straining and pushing and looking exhausted could be repeated. Not to mention the images of her crying out in distress for a dead foal. Licking it and trying to nudge life into the little one. The ears flat back and placing herself between another horse in the background and her dead foal and trying to protect it when all chance had gone.
Not only does this upset me it also makes me angry.
Why would anyone choose to put a living breathing animal through all this again is beyond me. 
I don't mince words when I am dammed annoyed and I haven't done so now.
To try and breed from that mare again is not only foolhardy but cruel and morally unacceptable as well !
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^Agree strongly with this!!^^^^^
Poor foal and Queenie


----------



## CatStew (15 July 2011)

just thought I'd look at this thread thinking queenie would of had her foal by now and thought it would be all good and well.

How wrong was I?

Poor horse, that must have been horrendous for her!  Can't believe they're putting her in foal again either!


----------



## brighteyes (15 July 2011)

Putting her in foal again??? Disgraceful.  But I suppose an example of an endangered breed is f* all use if it isn't actively engaged in getting said numbers up.  If she breeds a foal, it's a plus, if she dies during said process... well, she wasn't much use barren, was she?

*_'outraged' not coming close_*

Poor Queenie


----------



## Beth321 (15 July 2011)

In my opinion I wouldnt put Queenie through the stress of pregnancy and labour all over again, even if the 3 dead foals were born alive because there comes a point where you have to say enough is enough! But I dont think it's right that everyone on here is ranting about Wimpole's decision to put her back into foal again in 3 weeks time, yes you are all obviously very caring people and only want the best for Queenie.. But I know that Emma would have weighed up the pros and cons and not jumped in and made a quick decision to put the mare into foal again! I think we just have to trust them and try not to get so involved, Emma wouldnt do anything to deliberately distress any horse, especially Queenie, and if it was a welfare issue they wouldnt be allowed to do it... :/


----------



## mymare (15 July 2011)

Beth321 said:



			In my opinion I wouldnt put Queenie through the stress of pregnancy and labour all over again, even if the 3 dead foals were born alive because there comes a point where you have to say enough is enough! But I dont think it's right that everyone on here is ranting about Wimpole's decision to put her back into foal again in 3 weeks time, yes you are all obviously very caring people and only want the best for Queenie.. But I know that Emma would have weighed up the pros and cons and not jumped in and made a quick decision to put the mare into foal again! I think we just have to trust them and try not to get so involved, Emma wouldnt do anything to deliberately distress any horse, especially Queenie, and if it was a welfare issue they wouldnt be allowed to do it... :/
		
Click to expand...

But it was a quick decision, only a matter of hours after Queenie's foal died.


----------



## Beth321 (15 July 2011)

mymare said:



			But it was a quick decision, only a matter of hours after Queenie's foal died.
		
Click to expand...

 How do you know this? Honestly, I know Emma and she wouldnt have done anything to put Queenie's welfare at risk! She loves that horse, and wouldnt have just made the split decision herself without talking to anyone either..


----------



## marinitagsd (15 July 2011)

I'm pretty disgusted they are taking her back to a stallion! I don't know much about breeding horses but surely with all her history, its time to stop trying!


----------



## Megibo (16 July 2011)

Queenie has had two or three live babies before, she's *done her bit* for her breed and these people need to accept that...they need to stop putting her in foal when it's obviously a reason why these foal's aren't surviving past birth. It's cruel to let her keep having foals and always have them dead or die very soon.
However, I imagine they will just keep going and going until either Queenie dies in labour or something similiar happens.


----------



## alfiesmum (16 July 2011)

so sad to hear this news, have not been able to access internet for the last few days, quite upset to hear this, glad i wasnt able to watch, totally heartbreaking


----------

